# TORONTO | 11 YV - 11 Yorkville | 213m | 62 fl | U/C



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-05-06 by skycandy


----------



## Santiago Bruno (Apr 6, 2021)

Not bad, not bad at all. Impressive!

Could you please share the exact location of this giant? 

BTW is it mixe use or mostly residential (except for the lower floors).

Danke!


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

rendering on the sales gallery looks different and more interesting.


----------



## Santiago Bruno (Apr 6, 2021)

Hudson11 said:


> rendering on the sales gallery looks different and more interesting.


 I wonder if the actual one will look more copper, bronze, flaxen or golden-like. I'd guess golden, but the black combination does give it a flaxen or even bronze air. 

Adding up just some basic stuff:


----------



## Santiago Bruno (Apr 6, 2021)

Santiago Bruno said:


> I wonder if the actual one will look more copper, bronze, flaxen or golden-like. I'd guess golden, but the black combination does give it a flaxen or even bronze air.
> 
> Adding up just some basic stuff:
> 
> ...








11 Yorkville in Toronto, ON | Prices, Plans, Availability







www.buzzbuzzhome.com


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

It is U/C

2021-12-06 by Benito


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-04 by Benito


----------



## Chad (Oct 10, 2002)

Beautiful Logo


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-25 by Benito


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-11 by Benito


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-16 by Benito










2022-07-25 by Benito


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-24 by mburrrrr


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-07 by Johnny Au


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-13 by DarkSideDenizen


----------

